# Eye of the storm



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

This is my latest attempt at my negative space designs. Mahogany & Mesquite. With this bowl, I tried to make something unique and new in the turning world. when the lid is lifted one sees the "eye" of the storm, and the large rim, shows the swirling winds of the storm. I am immensly pleased with this piece, and I hope ya'll find it entertaining and a bit interesting. :thank_you2:


----------



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

gal turner said:


> This is my latest attempt at my negative space designs. Mahogany & Mesquite. With this bowl, I tried to make something unique and new in the turning world. when the lid is lifted one sees the "eye" of the storm, and the large rim, shows the swirling winds of the storm. I am immensly pleased with this piece, and I hope ya'll find it entertaining and a bit interesting. :thank_you2:


Wow. I'd offer to buy it, if I could afford what it's worth. 

Seriously, I see your work as art, which happens to be expressed in woodturning. You should create a portfolio and talk to galleries and folks who know that subject far better than I.

Bob


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi Bob: thanks for your comments. They are appreciated .Glad you like it. I do too!! For those of you who have harrassed me:laugh: about giving info on myself I will refer you to Woodturner's Resource website. On the homepage I am lucky enough to be chosen Sept. Woodturner of the month. Now you know all the important info! Golly, whatever will you do with it? I have always wanted to be known for my work, and my work only. But it appears that the jackals must be placated!!!:laugh::thank_you2:


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

congrats on the acknowledgment GT... *S* well earned!!

I'm bettin' there are a few tightened jaws out there .....


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

It's your work's fault that the "jackals" exist. "WHO IS this artist extraordinaire?" they must cry.  
Congrats on your WR achievment. Well deserved! 
And now we know and are even more humbled. :agree:


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well done, your work in unique, well planned and executed. For my part you may remain as you have always been "personal".


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey CG, good to hear from you. We agreed on $20.00 for a nice response, right? I think this was even better than we agreed to so I'm sending 25.00:dirol::lol::dance3: Check is in the mail !!!!! :thank_you2: HA Seriously tho, I appreciate your kind words , and you taking the time. Hope fall colors at your house as pretty as here. I'm wasting tons of time just walking the dogs and taking in the lovely color. Regards


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi 2skies: yep, the jaws must really be grinding, I'm getting nice letters from dentists all over the country thanking me for the new business!!!!! Have a super day!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

:lol: :dance3:

Haha GT! Fall is in it's glory here. Unfortunatly it's work for us city dwellers, raking leaves, prepping lawns and gardens for winter. But I suppose cutting 5 cords of firewood is no picnic either.


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

I've been meaning to pass this on to you GC: I know you liked Dick P.'s story in Alaska. Have you ever read about Dorothy Moulter? She was a nurse & left chicago and moved to what is now called the Boundary Waters Canoe Area. She wrote a book called Root Beer Lady. (I think she wrote it) After it became the BWCA she was allowed to live there until her death. The state of Mn. moved her cabin into Ely and it's now a museum . She's an interesting gal. There was another book published in 70's (?) about a gal who moved up into the Adirondacks . She was a writer(by trade) I think. She wrote about her struggles and about becoming a fishing guide. Maybe you can snuggle up in front of the electric baseboards this winter & have some good reading!!! Cheers


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks GT! I will hunt down the books! Maybe I'll camp out in the back shed this winter curled up next to a woodstove reading the books and living the adventure vicariously.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Fantastic!!!!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

GT that is one beautiful piece. I can see why your piece was chosen. Beautiful turnings and woodworking.


----------

